# PC 7518 plunde base



## bigmandengo (Feb 21, 2008)

Is it possible to adapt a plunge base on to a PC 7518. Just bought this router brand new for $100 but really wanted a plunge and couldnt pass up the deal


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi bigmandengo

Nope Sorry short of making a trade with someone with a Porter-Cable 7539 3-1/4 HP you are stuck with the fixed base..


=========


bigmandengo said:


> Is it possible to adapt a plunge base on to a PC 7518. Just bought this router brand new for $100 but really wanted a plunge and couldnt pass up the deal


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forums, bigmandengo! Just keep it and find a good deal on a plunge. You can never have too many routers.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums bigmandengo.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

curiousgeorge said:


> Welcome to the forums, bigmandengo! Just keep it and find a good deal on a plunge. You can never have too many routers.


I think I have heard that some where before 

Corey


----------



## howarddavidp (Aug 29, 2012)

*I went the other way - 7539 to 7518*

I got a 7539 plung for cheap, but I already had a Sidewinder lift and wanted to use the motor out of the 7539 for it. I had to convert my 7539 to a non-plunge 7518.

It would be expensive to do this, because the plunge base is around $100. IT was cheaper to convert the other way, as I bought the non-plunge base for $45.

So, if you want to do this, goto somewhere like eReplacementparts[d]com or another site, and look at the parts you need. The arbor is the same, as well as the motor parts. In addition to the base, you will need the springs, and the momentary-on switch too ($27), as well as the 2 plastic handles for the plunge base.

The most dofficult part for me was getting the bottom arbor nut removed, but I had air tools to make it easier. The rest of the router is fairly simple to take apart and put back together, much easier than it looks. PC seems to keep things simple with their designs, everything goes where you would logically think it would, and few if any parts leftover when you are done.

Dave


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

David, if you look at the dark gray line above the member names you will notice that this thread is 4-1/2 years old.


----------

